# Canon AE-1 Battery connectors



## ConorMDrew (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi there,

Just picked up my Dad's old AE-1 and found that the battery had died (or so I assumed) and replaced it. I have the right battery for it but with the new one the camera (light meter and shutter release) will only work if I hold the battery in a very specific way. I was wondering if this is because of the connectors or maybe a loose wire and if anyone knows what to do about it? I'd really like to start using it!


----------

